# Help Needed



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry for spamming , but we really need some help . 

We entered the ernie ball battle of the bands to play on montreal's vans warped tour . We are in good position right now , but a couple more votes would really help to get a better chance to play the show , and there's more band signing every day(voting ends in may). To play the vans warped tour would really be a dream come true , so if you took 2 minutes to vote and confirm by email , that would be really appreciated . 

Here's the link 
http://www.battleofthebands.com/lesfaramineux

Again , thanks a lot . I'll keep you updated . :rockon:


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks a lot to the two persons who voted . It's hard to get votes ,and even just one vote can make a difference .:rockon:

Edit : One more vote , we now have 58 , and we're on 5th place out of 31 bands :rockon2:


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Done and done.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

1 more in

ps do you have an english version LOL

good luck
RIFF


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Voted and done!


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

one more vote here


----------



## Kamilla Go-Go (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey, thank you so much guys for taking the time to vote for us!!

That's infinitely appreciated. To express my gratefulness, I'd give anything, from my last pay check to my mom's virginity.

(Now, I'm going back in that pretty weird other dimension where I don't have access to internet (i.e. couch).)

:thanks5qx:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Done.

For those that need some info, here is what I used:

*Coustfan'01 Band's name is 'les faramineaux' *(or at least I hope it is) - I don't think he mentions it, but it is in the link and you go right to their little portion of the site. You have to sign up and to vote, there is a little button beneith the media player on the bands page. I was a little lost looking for where I had to vote. I have to be spoon fed at two in the moring.

*Funeral for a Friend* - This is a band name of someone who is playing on the tour. They ask you this and I had no idea, so I searched and picked this one because I like old Elton John stuff.

Everything else is straight forward and doesn't take much time at all.


----------

